
Ask HN: Last Mile as a Service - poofypanda
I’m trying to determine if there are start ups that are doing last mile delivery as a service. Similar to EC2 but you provision drivers and cars who can fulfill deliveries. For about every other company building last mile technology feels like unnecessary heavy lifting.
======
byoung2
[https://onfleet.com/](https://onfleet.com/) Onfleet is the trusted last mile
delivery solution for thousands of companies across dozens of industries
including food and beverage, retail, pharmacy, cannabis, e-commerce and more.

[https://onerail.io/](https://onerail.io/) OneRail connects shippers to an
extensive courier ecosystem to automate, optimize and control the entire
fulfillment supply chain, from the demand signal to the proof of delivery.
Ready to use in under 72 hours!

------
dvtrn
[http://jungleworks.com/](http://jungleworks.com/) \- Check this company out
(specifically their “Logistics Cloud”), many of their offerings I think fit
the mold to a certain extent, in that they provide the technology for
onDemand/last-mile’ish services and tooling.

No affiliation, just stumbled upon them when I was kicking around a startup
idea of my own.

